# have you traded music for podcasts in the shop?



## DeltaDaddy (Nov 15, 2013)

While I love music, listening, playing, singing, I have spent the last year really getting into podcasts to get me through my day at work and I love them so much I continue listening in my home shop. Some of mine are Your Moms House, Joe Rogan, Deathsquad, Bertcast, Ari Shaffir's Skeptictank, Bill Burr's Monday Morning Podcast, WTF w/ Marc Maron, The Bone Zone. What are some of your Favorites?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I try not to mention religion or politics on the forums but since you asked. I tend to stream "Larger Than Life" which is our pastor's podcast / radio ministry program. I also stream Wood Talk Online. I also stream movies, TV shows, and music off of my DNLA server / Netflix / Hulu etc… I have been playing straight out of my phone, but am considering adding a Jawbone Jambox, or a Bose Bluetooth speaker set…


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

Ace on the House is good. I also like Freakonomics, Radiolab, Woodtalk, and the Adam Carolla Show. I listen to podcasts for hours on end in my shop. I also have some good Pandora stations for music.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I have no idea what a podcast is. My workshop has no computer hookup, I have no smartphone, I don't even have a walkman with which to play a mixed tape. I have a $9.99 radio I got from the Dollar General store. It gets AM (0 stations) Weather (0 stations) and FM (3 stations). So my listening options are rather limited and I usually start out with the one country station until the twang makes my ears hurt, then I switch over to PBS. I don't know what the 3rd station would be called, new-wave [email protected] maybe. I tried it once and thought I was having an epileptic fit.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

SILENCE! I only listen to the sounds of the machines. No distractions.


----------



## JayG46 (Apr 24, 2013)

I tend to alternate between music, podcast and audiobooks, depending on what mood I'm in. Love Rogan, Nerdist, Shop Talk Live (from FWW), wood talk, and the BS Report. Just finished listening to Nick Offerman's book, "Paddle Your Own Canoe" which he reads and is quite awesome since he is a woodworker.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Podcasts all the way. I listen to woodtalk. Keeps me in the zone


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

No podcasts for me, just music and sports. The sounds in my shop need to be background, never requiring concentration. I'd be afraid of trying to focus on some aspect of the podcast, so not be concentrating on the project in front of me and either screw it up or cause an injury. Not an indictment of how someone else works, just being self-aware enough to know it could cause problems for me.


----------



## Nindwood (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm lucky that my shop is not attached to the house as my music is usually turned up nicely. The mighty CKUA.com plays all that I want to hear. Blues, folk, country and classical. Music soothes the soul and this past while of course,Christmas tunes while I was building my 32 gifts for my awesome family and friends. Christmas tunes means BB King, Willie Nelson, Charles Brown, Dwight Yoakum and Alan Jackson too. 
I'm not sure if I would trade music for a podcast, as I don't make music or know much about podcasts. But I do love my music as much as I love woodworking. 
Merry Christmas to all you wood shop warriors out there. Peace. I;-D


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

Ace On The House is my favorite! Followed by Car Cast and Things You Never Learned In History Class. Sometimes Handel on the Law.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*PHIL HENDRIE!!*


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

My normal rotation is really varied… Included are the various daily and weekly Motley Fool podcasts, Freakonomics, Stuff You Should Know, Tech Stuff, Savage Lovecast, American Public Media's Marketplace, WoodTalkOnline, Fine Woodworking, The Clark Howard Show, Armin Van Buren's State of Trance (for the gym), Car Talk, Bob Brinker and Rick Edelman's financial podcasts, and occasionally Marc Maron's WTF.

If I'm up for music, my iPod and Pandora are also on my iPhone, so it's easy to change over to pretty much anything that grabs me at the time.

I can't stand broadcast radio any more, and haven't listened for many years…


----------



## ebbflow (Oct 8, 2013)

I like podcasts too. Free education while you work. I probably alternate half pandora, half podcasts. My favorites are Democracy Now for news, Dan Carlin's Hardcore History for some intensely engaging multi-part high dives into world history, Wood Talk to get in the zone, Intelligence Squared for highly-qualified debating, On Being to learn to be a better human, and The Ex-Worker for some radical politics.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

Same as justjoe, I dont know what a podcast is. I have an old boom box I got for 3 bucks at a yard sale. I listen to whatever I'm able to tune in that particular day. I try to get classic rock or oldies.


----------

